# Eclipse Freeware Win 7



## BennyS (26. Jan 2011)

Hi Leut,

weis jemand ob die Eclips Freeware auf WIn 7 64 bit läuft?
Gruß
BennyS


----------



## schlingel (26. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

was meinst du mit Freeware? Wenn du die normale - bzw. eine jede der vorhandenen Versionen auf Eclipse - The Eclipse Foundation open source community website. meinst - dann ja. Das gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## BennyS (26. Jan 2011)

Ja die normale Eclipse Platform mit UML 2007 und Visual Editor


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Jan 2011)

Eclipse ist kostenlos. Egal für welche Plattform. Visual Editor weis ich nicht, würde aber hier eher zum WindowBuilder Pro User Guide - Google Web Toolkit - Google Code raten.

Im normalfall bekommst du non-freeware nicht einfach so zum download. Wenn es was kosten würde, müsstest du dich registrieren und eine zahlungsvariante auswählen.

Also kurze antwort: ja


----------



## BennyS (26. Jan 2011)

Ich kann halt schlecht einen anderen Editor nehmen weil wir den bei uns in der Schule benutzen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Jan 2011)

Brauchst du ja auch nicht. Eclipse ist kostenlos.


----------

